# Coal



## luckyscars (May 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Like many people, I am attempting a project about coal mining - which I know next to nothing about. Realism is important to me however and I am dedicating a good amount of time to research. However so far there are a few questions I have not been able to answer with any real certainty, which is why I thought I'd try here.

A bit of background - the project is set in West Virginia (the obvious coal mining locale), in a remote area dominated by mines but, as yet, little real civilization beyond isolated towns. Period-wise we're talking late 19th century (1870's-). Like most of appalachia, the terrain is mountaineous but not at tremendous altitude since what I know of the mountains there themselves they don't get that high.

My questions are thus:

1) Was coal a particularly valuable commodity? As in, was it the kind of thing people would steal or attempt to otherwise fight over land for? 
2) How many men would work on an average colliery?  What is the minimum manpower required to mine coal at a commercially viable level?
3) Was coal mining a year-round industry in this area at this time, or would they have been forced to 'shut down' over winter when the ground was hard?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rustgold (May 26, 2013)

People used to literally rake coal bricks off moving trains (this in the 20th century - and coal was more valuable in the 19th century).  So was it considered valuable enough to steal?

Coal mines differed greatly in size and type of operation, so you need further details before you can answer the manpower question.  But without further details, one thing that can be said is many coal mines founded towns.

Don't know about question 3.


----------



## Gargh (May 26, 2013)

Reckon these are the people you need to talk to Mining Associations -North East - most people are happy to chat once they know what you're doing.

I've found Trade Unionists usually eager to talk about their industry as well, and they tend to have a good grasp on history!

I would be surprised if (3) were the case because coal mining is not usually surface mining in that era, to my understanding?


----------



## Gargh (May 26, 2013)

This place looks good too The Moweaqua Coal Mine Museum there seem to be quite a few mining museums around the US if you can get to any of them - my US geography is _appalling_, my UK geography is not much better so don't know if that's anywhere near Ohio!!!


----------



## JamesOliv (May 27, 2013)

There's also a coal museum in Scranton, PA (Lackawanna Anthracite Museum). They even have a coal mine tour. When I went on said tour they didnt mention winter shutdowns, but I don't know about your timeframe. It may be worth giving them a call as they know more about coal mining than I will ever know.

As for theft, coal's value was (is) tied to its use as a fuel. So it wouldn't really be worth pocketing a few nuggets while on the job (as in the case of gold or diamonds). I imagine the nearest comparison would be oil. To can steal crude oil, but you'd really have to steal a fair amount for it to really be worth anything. I imagine a miner might have been inclined to steal enough coal to heat his house, but that would be a pretty large theft akin to stealing enough lumber to build a shed. 

Anyway, the museum folks are very knowledgeable and friendly. As of years ago, they had a staff historian who would probably love to talk your ear off about coal. I don't know if such a position survived years of tough economic times, but I think them (or any coal museum really) is a good place to get some really specific answers to your questions.


----------



## luckyscars (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for your help guys! I didn't think to call a museum. That could definitely work.

Just for a bit of background, I was going to go with a gold mine instead. But I really liked Appalachia for a setting and coal seemed a far more appropriate. Also I'm a big fan of the whole 'Centralia' story so intend on weaving in a seam fire somewhere. 

The main reason I asked about stealing was not to use theft the same way as gold. My research on prices (specifically how it was linked to TONNAGE rather than ounces) kind of told me that small amounts would not be stolen. My intention was to incorporate a conspiracy whereby a group of errant miners were illicitly mining at a colliery that belonged to somebody else - ideally over winter if the mine was shut down. Does anybody know if this is a believable scenario?

Once again, thanks.


----------



## Rustgold (May 28, 2013)

luckyscars said:


> The main reason I asked about stealing was not to use theft the same way as gold. My research on prices (specifically how it was linked to TONNAGE rather than ounces) kind of told me that small amounts would not be stolen. My intention was to incorporate a conspiracy whereby a group of errant miners were illicitly mining at a colliery that belonged to somebody else - ideally over winter if the mine was shut down. Does anybody know if this is a believable scenario?


This type of scenario was possible with gold (and other gems) because much of it started with 3 or 4 man independent operations who would sell the gold to a gold buyer (middle man).
Was coal mining ever the 3 or 4 man operations to make this feasible?  I've never heard of it.  Theft did occur, but it was individuals doing it for their own personal use.  I wonder whether you're selecting the wrong industry for your story.


----------



## Nickleby (May 28, 2013)

I would suggest you learn about the Molly Maguires, who became active in the US coal fields during that time. If your characters aren't involved with them, they'll certainly know about them.


----------



## JamesOliv (May 28, 2013)

luckyscars said:


> Thanks for your help guys! I didn't think to call a museum. That could definitely work.
> 
> Just for a bit of background, I was going to go with a gold mine instead. But I really liked Appalachia for a setting and coal seemed a far more appropriate. Also I'm a big fan of the whole 'Centralia' story so intend on weaving in a seam fire somewhere.
> 
> ...



I can't imagine the low reward would justify the high risk. That would be some backbreaking labor to obtain the coal with no inconspicuous manner of transporting the coal all to sell it on a black market. Even if you sold it at market rates, I doubt that would yield enough profit to warrant such effort. 

That would be like illegally tapping an oil pipeline, refining the stuff in your basement and then selling it to consumers one gas tank at a time. You'd make some money, but your earnings per hour would likely be higher if you just got a regular job. 

But just because it makes little business sense doesn't mean someone hasn't at least tried it in the past. To be honest, a hair-brained criminal enterprise that causes the crooks to lose money could be an interesting story (it worked in a more legal enterprise when they formed the Michael Scott Paper Company on _The Office_).

But again, I encourage a call to the museum. I should note that the museum in scranton is largely staffed by the descendants of miners. These folks had fathers and grandfathers picking away at anthracite so they probably have more than a story or two about thieves and con men of the day.


----------



## Rustgold (May 28, 2013)

Nickleby said:


> I would suggest you learn about the Molly Maguires, who became active in the US coal fields during that time. If your characters aren't involved with them, they'll certainly know about them.


That was a type of Mafia Union, wasn't it?


----------

